# HDD Bad sectors



## djmykey (Oct 3, 2004)

How i got a 80 gb hdd which fell outta my friends hands so i want to know how can i repair some of the folders went bad and when i checked the hdd on a win 98 machine it showed up some 3 blocks bad so im in tension now so pls i beg if any 1 knows any util to recover them pls do so coz i need that data too much and i cant loose it so pls ppl.

And also i wanted to know if there was any such util to check wether the hdd has bad sectors or no coz i want to buy some second hand hdds for my project. so pls help


----------



## ShekharPalash (Oct 3, 2004)

get norton partition magic 8 boot disk floppies and scan for bad sectors with them.. they repair perfect... 

also try to check ur disks from bootable windows xp cd > recovery console....


----------



## JAK (Oct 3, 2004)

djmykey said:
			
		

> How i got a 80 gb hdd which fell outta my friends hands so i want to know how can i repair some of the folders went bad and when i checked the hdd on a win 98 machine it showed up some 3 blocks bad so im in tension now so pls i beg if any 1 knows any util to recover them pls do so coz i need that data too much and i cant loose it so pls ppl.
> 
> And also i wanted to know if there was any such util to check wether the hdd has bad sectors or no coz i want to buy some second hand hdds for my project. so pls help



Use RANISH PARTITION MGR....Download just 60KB
and select "verify disk surface"


----------



## [deXter] (Oct 4, 2004)

The *BEST* program for HDD Repairs / Recovery / Health, is *SpinRite 6*.

SpinRite works across all filesystems, uses superb Magnetic Flux Reversal Techniques, and can recover data from bad sectors and maybe even fix em! Can even find weak sectors on the drive and improve drive health..

Get SpinRite 6, its the only thing you'll ever need for your HDD!

*img62.photobucket.com/albums/v189/dextersgenius/signature1.gif


----------



## djmykey (Oct 4, 2004)

Thanks ppl i tried using Partition Magic 8 but to no use sorry ShekharPalash I dont know how to use it; and also thanks jak and dexter u r my frens for sure but now another problem it showed up physical damage in the Ontrack Advanced Recovery Suite. So any solutions I want to get my data arnd 25 gb i will get a hdd replacement coz its 11 months old only. Pls help me fast coz i gotta recover the data and get the hdd replaced.


----------



## richard nightly (Oct 4, 2004)

I used Spinwrite ver 1 for low level non destructive formatting in the old days when the hard disks were 40mb (mb not gb) and even running on a 40mb drive Spinwrite used to take about 5 hours. I wonder if it is any better now ? 

@Dexter - any idea how long would it take Spinwrite 6 take to complete checking the 80gb drive ?

What about using the low level formatting utility from the drive maker ? Most of the HDD makers seem to have a low level formatiing utility these days, and if my memory serves me right each drive should have spare sectors which are not normally in use and these get allocated by the low level format when bad sectors are found - the bad sectors get hidden.


----------



## [deXter] (Oct 4, 2004)

@richard, Spinrite6 works on 6 different levels or modes now. Each mode is slower than the previous level and serves different purposes. For eg, running Spinrite6 on level 6 would mean Refreshing the existing data, finding Bad sectors, marking them, if possible fixing bad sectors, recovering/reallocating data, plus more- this would take around 12-24 hrs approx, but its not always necessary to perform a level 6. Plus SpinRite6 can pause and resume or continue later on from where ever we want to, so you can distrubite the time taken.

Also, lowlevel formating would do no good as it just Wipes the entire drive clean, making it appear new. Its an excellent solution for logical errors, but for Physical errors like Bad sectors, etc- Nothing beats the good ol' Flux Reversal Synthesis of SpinRite6  . Btw, the spare sector pool is limited and by the time he noticed the bad sectors on the drive, I believe the spare sectors have already got used up- cause the drive replaces it on the fly, automatically. (You can confirm that by looking at the S.M.A.R.T. status)

@djmykey, your best option would still be to use SpinRite6 on a level 6 first. After completing the operation, your data should be accessible. If not, then you might additionally need a data recovery program. I'd recommend GetDataBack.

*img62.photobucket.com/albums/v189/dextersgenius/signature1.gif


----------



## Sharad (Oct 5, 2004)

*Harddisk partition exidatly deleted*

Harddisk partition exidatly deleted how can i restore it or recover it . My harddisk is samsung baracoda 7200rpm . 80 GB / what can i do ????


----------



## djmykey (Oct 5, 2004)

Yo! ppl thanks for your endless support but I couldnt recover my data and also that my HDD has crashed. Now I cant formata it also. So ppl Im gonna get it replaced any 1 knows what complain I must be givin so that the Samsung guys feel its genuine and not my fault.
Sharad google and find out Ranish Partition Manager it will recover ur drive partition back ok.

@[dexter] - where can I get spinrite i couldnt find it.


----------



## AlienTech (Oct 5, 2004)

I thought spinrite was by Gibson research and they also had a very good HD defrag utility called optunue... Which took like an hour to defrag 20 megs but it did an excellent job of it. Too bad they did not update it.


Ouch!!! No demo??? $89 is a tad much...
*grc.com/sroverview.htm


----------



## ice (Oct 5, 2004)

Dexter's boot cd ofcource.. *wink*

Try a p2p djmykey!.

Ok, i just searched on edonkey, and found it. If my dload gets done quick, il email it to u. Pm ur mail addy to me.. Orelse u could get it from donkey.


----------



## klinux (Oct 5, 2004)

- try "hdd regenerator " for recovery , hope it works . 

 - just connect the hdd as slave in another computer and try copying data first . if that fails follow steps below . 

 - since u are able to run scandisk from win98  or dos , choose the option to save data if asked . this way the data in ur directories are saved as files with extension *.chk . then u can use a utility like "chkmate" to verify what kinda file it is and hopefully save ur data . 

 - there are companies who recover info from ur disk if u pay'em , but since ur under warranty , it could become void if u tried thos .  try to get the hdd service centre itself to retrieve . 

 - anyway . if u want to thoroughly test the disk , try the utilities from the hard disk manufacture site itself . eg , samsung has hutil and shdiag to run checks on hdd . 

 - a policy of mine , never give my hdd or ram module to friends to handle it , always seems to fall from their hand


----------



## djmykey (Oct 7, 2004)

Ya thanks ppl but my hdd just died sorry thanks all of ya for ur support.


----------



## demoninside (Oct 7, 2004)

Ya but get prob in my disk now so help me.
How much we can do about bad sector, 
what is the preformence reduction, and how much we can recover,
and pls tell me the most efficent manner to do it........
waiting don't let mine down pls.....


----------



## djmykey (Oct 8, 2004)

Yo man demoninside u cant do anything abt it the more u repair it the more bad sectors form again it does not go forever.


----------



## demoninside (Oct 8, 2004)

K means replacement is the only way.


----------



## sagar_mutha (Oct 12, 2004)

hey plz gimme some link to download spinrite 6


----------



## AlienTech (Oct 13, 2004)

You can also try some other data recovery software... *www.elpros.si/CDCheck/links.php?GrpID[]=140&GrpID[]=141&GrpID[]=142&Title=Recovery&SubTitle[]=Recovery+services&SubTitle[]=Recovery+software&SubTitle[]=Other


----------



## krazydude (Oct 13, 2004)

Spinrite 6 -- I do not find a download version, means u have 2 purchase it deXter ?


----------



## demoninside (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey come on guys u can always find C***K's (find one ) so try it 
U can't bye each & every think u want ,
But if u can then pls bye it i guess that's the true way.


----------



## djmykey (Oct 14, 2004)

hmm bought a new hdd samsung 80 gb 7200 rpm @ 2950/-
but still i want spinrite pls give it to me


----------



## magnet (Feb 9, 2005)

guys i lost my old hard disk  80gb(physical damage)--->pin was damaged........i went to the service centre...the guy told it cant b repaired its of no use......i bought it 6months bak........................after begging little bit.....he told  that pcb of the disk need to b changed......as i dont go often to the place he told me to meet outside the centre................there he took 750buks frm me..... and gave me a new disk................

   i jus wanted to ask whether i was cheated anyhow..........?????or the pin damage comes under warranted...according to me physical damage is out of warranty


----------



## djmykey (Feb 11, 2005)

Hmm sounds strange. It seems he did some thing (illegal) coz u cried a lot b4 him.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 12, 2005)

guys i got a prob in my hdd.. its 40GB hdd wit FAT32 partion.. of 4 partions.. and am running Win 98.. from yday when ever i shutdown or restart i get the scan disk b4 enterin windows.. and it said ther was one bad sector in DRIVE E(one of the partion) there is nothing very important in that drive except GTA VC which i dont mind del. but there r a few other files that am listing below.. can u suggest if i can format this partion alone?? 



> Hlinkprx.dll
> Msimrt.dll
> Msimrt16.dll
> Msimrt32.dll
> ...


----------



## AlienTech (Feb 13, 2005)

Well you can high level format a partition. But sometimes that alone wont fix the problem. You can only low level format the entire disk. low level format actually erases and re writes the entire track. While a high level format only writes data sectors. (now windows format does not even write data, it only writes out a blank fat file allocation table). Also NOW low level format on IDE drives is not possible, Only mapping out bad sectors, this is because drives use weird geometry that can only be done using expensive calibration equipment. So those low level format programs just map out and block bad sectors. 

So what this means is  well programs lately does not work very well to fix problems so you have to go deeper and deeper and all it does it erase file names, drives, partition info etc etc the deeper you go.. They dont really format anything any more.

Oh yea, spinrite well... Its good for trying to recover data.. Not so good to fix a bad drive.. The drive will go bad again real fast even if it is fixed. Because even spinrite does not reformat the drive. Which can only be done at the factory.

In the old days before IDE a low level format actually erased the drive and rewrote everything so it fixed a lot of problems.


----------

